# Susann Philbrook (Breeder)



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I was referred to her by Gail Rodgers (Maltese2Pom). Pls. let me know ASAP. I believe her business is called Philbrook's Fancy Kennels in NJ. Thank you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is the breeders list on the AMA site:
AMA Breeder's List


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

That's one of my 'fav' sites now LOL In any event, she's not on there.

Im actually trying to find out who has done business with her (or know somebody who has).

Thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:17 PM
> *That's one of my 'fav' sites now LOL  In any event, she's not on there.
> 
> Im actually trying to find out who has done business with her (or know somebody who has).
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Just to let you know I've noticed that breeders in the midwest seem to be cheaper then breeders on the coasts. Not always the case but that is what I've discovered. I know there is an AMA breeder (was highly recommended by other AMA breeders) in Iowa that has females starting at $1500. Not sure if she has any puppies now though. If you decide to start looking in the midwest let me know. I kept track of all the breeders that I called, were recommended to me, and that I liked or passes on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:04 PM
> *I was referred to her by Gail Rodgers (Maltese2Pom).  Pls. let me know ASAP.  I believe her business is called Philbrook's Fancy Kennels in NJ.  Thank you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87523*


[/QUOTE]

I Googled her and she appears to be a responsible pomeranian breeder, memeber of the Pom Association and breeds and shows. So far I haven't found anything regarding Maltese....

EDIT: Her site says she is new to Maltese... here is her site: http://pomerama.com/kennel.htm

Based on her site's copyright, I'm wondering if the site hasn't been updated in a while. It may be that she now has been involved with Maltese for more than 5 years if the last copyright date of 1999 is correct for updates. She certainly would be someone I would take a look at. She seems to know what she's doing regarding poms.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Her website lists a puppy born in 3/05.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

tx for posting the addie









I've been in contact with SP but she only has a male available and I am interested in a female.

In other good news, I been in contact with quite a few breeders so that'll keep me busy for a few months until I make a decision.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 8 2005, 11:53 AM
> *tx for posting the addie
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Crap I forgot to send you the info on the midwest breeders. I will try to remember to do it tonight.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)




----------

